# N64 on projector



## PunterCam (Jun 5, 2008)

I recently got the old n64 out and I've been playing a few multiplayer games (it shames all the new games btw, cod4 is a joke compared to this - try it again and see!). Problem is the tv is a bit small for 4 player split screen, so we want to get it going on the projector. 

The projector only has the ¨red, white and yellow¨ connectors, and a vga in, and the n64 outputs on an aerial cable. How can I convert this? Cheapness is important!

cheers


----------



## The_Other_One (Jun 5, 2008)

You must have gotten an additional RF converter or something.  As far as I knew, all N64's came with RCA/Composite connectors.  I'm sure someone has the RCA cable set for the N64 (which also worked on the SNES).

Also, if you have something like a VCR or something with RCA out and a TV tuner, you could always use that...  Connect the N64 to the cable in and use RCA out.


----------



## PunterCam (Jun 6, 2008)

vcr could be a good shout, but my old one is 15 years old - I'm not sure what connections it'll have... 

The n64s have a unique output socket, which a small 'box' thing slots into. This box has the aerial connection on it. I guess there must be various versions out there, I'll check ebay. 
cheers man


----------



## thermophilis (Jun 6, 2008)

http://cgi.ebay.com/A-V-RCA-CABLE-S...22QQcategoryZ139969QQcmdZViewItem?refid=store

That's all you need.


----------

